# Everything they told you is a lie...



## Guru Coyote (Apr 13, 2013)

"A roadrunner's top speed is 20 mph, while coyotes can reach up to 43 mph!"
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04376056.98921.367116489976035&type=1&theater

Do you now see the "trickster" in "The Trickster"?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 13, 2013)

So THAT'S why roadrunners have to paint cliff-sides black to look like tunnels!


----------



## Sparkie (Apr 13, 2013)

No...  No!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 13, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> No...  No!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!



I have to agree


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Guru Coyote (Apr 14, 2013)

"Video not available in Germany" yadayada... rats.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 16, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> So THAT'S why roadrunners have to paint cliff-sides black to look like tunnels!



Its always funny until you walk into a side of a mountain,(alright twice), roadrunners never erase their work!
Even worse they're hiding and watching you do it, then do that Bleep-bleep thing after you do it.
I always cheer for Will E. after that.
I have written a letter to ACME company to make better anti-roadrunner products.

My top speed is no where near the roadrunners, and I couldn't get that Mexican mouse, Gonzales, to catch the roadrunner either,


----------



## Guru Coyote (Apr 16, 2013)

Actually... I've recently become convinced that Will E. and the roadrunner are soul mates. After all, they DO bring out the worst in each other, like no one else ever could.


----------

